# Fire 6th gen - strange update!



## MrBill (Nov 25, 2012)

Yesterday morning, Wednesday March 22, I saw an alert on my 6th gen HD8 Fire that there had been a software update the previous night at 10:12 PM. This was very strange as lately I've had to leave my Fire on Airplane Mode at nights . . . long story. Anyway, how is it possible for an update when the Fire was off-line?

Two more strange things:

- My old version was 5.3.2.1, the new version is supposed to be 5.3.3.0, but I checked the Fire update page https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=202073860 and see that 5.3.2.1 is still the current version.

- There is no difference between my old version and the new one which was supposedly installed.

So what's going on? Maybe someone has an e-mail address for the Fire development staff so that I can forward this message to them?

Thanks, Bill


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you have the wireless on during the day, an update can download then, and install later when wifi is off.

I just checked mine and it said there was something ready to install so I told it to do it. But it didn't really do anything and nothing appears to be changed so far.

Honestly, I wouldn't really worry about it.


----------



## MrBill (Nov 25, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Honestly, I wouldn't really worry about it.


I'm not worried, just unhappy that the new update hasn't solved my problem of 5 movies downloading every night with the On Deck option, in spite of the fact that I have this turned off. This is a real PITA and the reason I need to put my Fire on Airplane at night.


----------



## MikeZidd (Mar 29, 2017)

I think there should be a better way.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

My Fire HD10 has also updated to 5.3.3. 

According to the 'learn more' link it says it "includes general improvements and performance enhancements". The only thing specifically mentioned is a 'low power mode' which "optimises your device's display settings to conserve power".

Can't say I've noticed anything different.


----------

